# TV license - need advice please



## NeonGlow (25 May 2008)

Very worried... any advice much needed 

I moved into my new house in September 07 and informed TV licensing of this and continued to pay my license. Was sent a letter and told that my license was paid up to November 07 and they would send me another letter when I needed to renew. 

Didn’t hear anything from TV licensing at all, but a few letter were sent to my new address with someone else’s name on it from them. I sent them back stating ‘return to sender, not at this address’ ….but nothing arrived for me.

February 2008 and there’s a knock at the door, I’m in the bath so my partner who’s visiting the kids opens it. It’s the TV license guy who says my name and the previous owers name ...my partner says that I now live here but he doesnt and neither does the otehr person the guy mentioned… 

AnywayI get out of the bath and next thing I know my partner is in the room waving a bit of paper at me saying I need to sign it or ill be taken to court for not having a TV license. Well with that I was outraged! I routed through the draws trying to find that letter about being paid up till November 07 and got my partner to take it to the guy on the doorstep, I told him to tell him that I haven’t had ANY reminders. The TV license guy obviously thought I was making it up and told my partner to get me to sign the statement. Scared of going to count I signed it. By this point I was beside myself with worry. 

I telephoned TV licensing and informed them about the statement etc and they said that my license had run out. I asked why they hadn’t sent me a reminder and they said they had. Well I know that’s not the case otherwise I would have renewed it. I told the lady that I wouldn’t be stupid enough to try and evade paying because they had all my details that would just be insane. They lady said that I could buy the license that I missed out on and I gladly agreed. I paid by installments and my last payment of 90 pounds was taken out of my bank on 1st May 2008 and as far as I was concerned I was now up to date.

To my horror I received a summons yesterday dated 9th May to appear in court on the 13th June 2008. For not having a TV license. After calming myself down I contacted TV licensing and asked them if I was behind with my payments, they said no and that I am up to date. The next payment is due out on 2nd June 08. The woman on the telephone couldn’t understand why I had received a summons and neither could anyone ive told. She gave me her head office number to call, but I can’t do that until Tuesday now. 


I’m heartbroken I have never been to count before I don’t know what im meant to do. If I am all paid up then why am I going to count? Another thing is that statement I had to sign, well the TV license guy signed it aswell and it states that he saw me face to face and informed me of everything etc… but he didn’t because he didn’t even talk to me it was my partner who doesnt even live with me, that he spoke to!! 

Please Help…. what do I do??


----------



## polar (25 May 2008)

NeonGlow, are you in the UK? You mention pounds, rather than euro. If you're in the UK, please note that this is an Irish site, so any advice you receive here will relate to Irish TV licensing. Please clarify this.


----------



## so-crates (26 May 2008)

*Re: TV LICENCE - need advice please*

And why if you knew your licence was up in November 07 would you not purchase a new one then? Why do you need a reminder, surely the requirement is the same irrespective of your address? 

Also why would it matter now that you were paid up until November 07? If they come looking for a licence they would be interested in an up to date one. The letter you were rooting in the drawer for would have been to no avail. It would not have been sufficient to show you previously paid, they would only be interested in if you had a current licence.

Furthermore, surely any reminder from them would be a courtesy, the onus would still be on you to procure and produce the licence.

As you have done so and have evidence that you have, I would suggest that you do as you are thinking, contact them, explain the situation, query the summons. There is little else you can do until you speak to them.


----------



## triplex (27 May 2008)

*Re: TV LICENCE - need advice please*

Relax - happens fairly often - as long as you are up to date now, you're in the clear...

honestly!


----------

